
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (January 2015) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER, your location and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
kohanz
SEEKING WORK - Remote or based in SW Ontario, Canada

LinkedIn:
[http://ca.linkedin.com/in/zamkhan](http://ca.linkedin.com/in/zamkhan)

Recent client: "As an academic entrepreneur, I have engaged in a number of
out-sourcing processes and truth be told, _kohanz_ was one of the few that I
would still continue working with. He is skillful, honest and up front, knows
what he is doing and does his job very quickly and within the time frame
promised at the beginning."

Experienced (10+ years) developer of software for medical devices and
scientific applications, many with an imaging component. Have architected and
led teams to deliver on software for systems in both diagnostic and
interventional contexts. Comfortable working in an FDA-regulated & ISO 13485
compliant quality system.

I excel at iterating research or early-stage prototypes (e.g. MATLAB developed
by researchers) into commercial-grade software ready to impress the right
audience (clinicians, investors, etc.). Developing scientific applications
involves a high degree of uncertainty and requires an engineer that actively
participates in all phases of the SDLC (e.g. requirements gathering, risk
analysis, etc.). My ability to communicate has always led to my role as the
technical point of contact for researchers, clinicians (surgeons,
radiologists, etc.), and senior executives.

One of my current freelance projects is creating a software application to
drive the receive/transmit of a novel ultrasound transducer and then scan-
convert the signal into an image in real-time. Outside of the medical domain,
my development projects have included an automated stock-trading engine
(including backtesting suite) and various sports analytics software solutions.

Technical keywords: C++, C#, Java, Matlab, VTK, ITK, OpenCV, GPGPU, Rails, R,
Python, and more.

------
cool-RR
SEEKING WORK - Remote only. (Based in Tel-Aviv.)

My name is Ram Rachum, and I’m a freelance software developer. I help
businesses solve their problems using software, mostly by developing web-based
applications. I work mainly in Python and Django.

On the technical level, it’s my responsibility to have high problem-solving
skills; to design a good architecture for each project I work on; to implement
that architecture quickly and effectively; and to be experienced with the
languages and frameworks that I’m using, so when a problem comes up, I don’t
have to spend 2 hours to research and solve it but rather just 5 minutes,
because I’ve seen that problem dozen of times before.

On the project-management level, it’s my responsibility to communicate clearly
and honestly with the client and my collaborators on the project; to
understand exactly what the client wants to build as we plan together how to
build it; to always keep the client updated about progress; to have an owner
mentality and make decisions with the best interest of the client in mind; to
own up to mistakes when they happen; and to always get feedback as early as
possible from the client and from the users, so we know we’re not wasting time
going into blind alleys, and we’re spending time only on features that the
users are happy with. My email is ram@rachum.com . Send me an email and say
hello.

More details about me:
[https://ram.rachum.com/cv/](https://ram.rachum.com/cv/)

------
hemangshah
SEEKING WORK - Bangalore, India, Remote Computer vision / image processing /
machine learning / algorithms.

More than 9yrs of experience working on software research and development. Co-
founded a tech startup, 2+yrs as a full-time freelancer.

Computer vision topics I've worked on: background subtraction, binary
segmentation, facial expression transfer using active appearance models,
object recognition, image restoration, projective geometry correction, object
tracking, video stabilization, graphs cuts, face authentication, OCR pre-
processing, gesture recognition, etc.

color: color quantization, color constancy (shadow removal), reduction to
dominant color palette, illumination invariant color distance, color blending,
color correction (gamut transform),

Learning topics: Classification: linear regression, LDA, SVM. Clustering:
KMeans, hierarchical kmeans, nearest neighbour. Probabilitic analysis: naive
bayes. Recommender systems.

Performance optimization: Speed up of background subtraction algorithms by
writing optimized C code and SSE intrinsics.

Please see my linkedin profile for more details:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/link2hemangshah](http://www.linkedin.com/in/link2hemangshah)
email: hemang.j.shah@gmail.com, skype: hemang.j.shah, github:
[https://github.com/HemangShah1](https://github.com/HemangShah1) Proficient in
C/C++/Java/OpenCV, Others: Matlab, Android, R

------
implicit_none
Seeking Work

Location: Dallas/Fort Worth

Remote: Yes

Willing To Relocate: No, but depending on the length/scope of the project I am
absolutely open to traveling anywhere in the U.S. to meet with you
periodically throughout our engagement.

Looking For: Web application development/redevelopment, growth hacking, custom
development targeting specific business problems

After working for a small consultancy for some time now, and providing
significant contributions to large projects for highly recognizable national
brands, I'm seeking more flexibility and am launching out on my own. I'm good
at what I do - developing web applications from the ground up and redesigning
existing applications to increase revenue - but as I'm making this new move
I'm looking for a client who can go out on a limb and trust in my experience
even though I don't yet have client work under my own name to showcase.

Obviously, I would absolutely be interested in working for you at a
significant discount if you'd be willing to allow me to use our collaboration
as a public case-study that I'd be able to reference with my future clients.

I am not interested in building an application for the sake of building an
application or coding in XYZ technologies for the sake of coding in XYZ
technologies.

I am interested in having a conversation about you, your customers, and what
particular business problems you are trying to solve.

Contact: quentin@qdonnellan.com

------
ForrestN
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote is fine, we're based in Chicago if you want to
meet up in person, mainly using PHP/MySQL in various forms.

I run a small not-for-profit that does all of its work online in the field of
Contemporary Art. We serve an audience of more than 1 million unique visitors
per year despite having a tiny budget. We are a team of four full-time staff,
but as the founder I am also the sole web developer for all of our websites.
I'd like to find someone we can work with periodically on a project-by-project
basis, and have some small, quick, easy projects to start. These are mainly
things I could do myself given the time to focus on them, but that inevitably
haven't gotten done.

Because we are a not-for-profit, we don't have a lot of money so cost
unfortunately will be a factor in who we can work with and how much work we
can afford to commission at a given time. The ideal for me would be to find
someone great who we can return to again and again. My task list for a
programmer is endless if we can find the money and the right partner.

Please email me directly with any questions! If interested, please include the
amount you'd ask per hour and a couple of past clients I could get in touch
with: forrest @@ contemporaryartdaily.com

Gratefully, Forrest

------
mustardamus
SEEKING WORK - GERMANY, in the EU or REMOTE

Hey, my name is Basti and I've been a freelance web developer for 6 years. For
the past 1.5 years I've been a nomad traveling through Europe. Currently I
reside in Budapest.

My current area of work includes everything JavaScript (+CoffeeScript) and the
rest of the crew: HTML + CSS.

Frontend:

    
    
      * jQuery, Zepto
    
      * Backbone, Underscore, Vue.js
    
      * Mustache, Handlebars
    
      * Stylus, LESS
    
      * Foundation, Bootstrap, Semantic-UI
    
      * Gulp, Grunt, Bower
    

Backend:

    
    
      * Node.js, NPM
    
      * Express, Koa, Hapi
    
      * Socket.io, Websockets
    
      * MongoDB, Redis
    
      * Git, Ubuntu, Nginx
    

I am the creator of jQAPI ([http://jqapi.com](http://jqapi.com)), have sold a
jQuery Showcase/Blog/Twitter ([http://usejquery.com](http://usejquery.com))
and I finished 3rd in the Nodeknockout 2012 in the category Utility/Fun.

My current project is [http://pairs.io](http://pairs.io) \- a remote control
for the web.

Find my mail address in my profile.

Or [http://mustardamus.com](http://mustardamus.com) or
[http://akrasia.me](http://akrasia.me) or
[http://github.com/mustardamus](http://github.com/mustardamus) or
[http://twitter.com/mustardamus](http://twitter.com/mustardamus).

Looking forward to your message!

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance Python/Django/Mobile/Front-end, with extensive
experience building e-commerce marketplaces. I've worked a lot over the years
with AWS, and have a lot of sys admin experience with config management like
Ansible, Chef, Docker. I have a research background in data analysis. I also
have experience with Golang, Angular, Clojure.

Contact details in my profile or the link above. Here're some examples from my
portfolio:

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators. and many more

* [http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com](http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com) \- Turbotax CPA Select, to help select accountants.

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and soon printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com) \- A platform for music artists to share their content from various networks.

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Email: sidmitra.del @@@@@@gmail.com

------
clarkema
SEEKING WORK - Remote, travel possible depending on location and duration.

Location: North-east UK

What I do: Backend engineer / Sysadmin.

Do you need a backend service to talk to your flashy new web / mobile app?
Does your current build and deployment system give you nightmares about the
only dev who understands it falling under a bus? Need a proof-of-concept for
your latest, hard-to-pigeonhole idea?

I do have experience of the full stack (including AngularJS and Coffeescript;
see below) but am looking for work primarily involving the back end of the
stack, or server admin / reliability / scaling. In previous lives I've run
large-scale Debian installations doing devops before it had a name, and been
responsible for servers in Antarctica.

Recent work:

* Feasibility study investigating the possiblility of writing custom code to interface with a biometric timeclock (Common Lisp)

* Proof-of-concept hardware development for projects linking the physical and virtual worlds in real time (Arduino, Node.js)

* Project management webapp for construction companies (Rails, AngularJS, Bootstrap)

Buzzwords: Debian, Ubuntu, Chef, AWS, Heroku, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Perl,
Common Lisp, Ruby, Go, Arduino / AVR

Tools: Git for version control, Jira for issue tracking, HipChat to keep in
touch.

Got something you think is a good fit? Drop me a line at mike -at-
lambdafunctions -dot- com

------
skrebbel
SEEKING WORK - The Netherlands or Remote.

I'm an experienced full-stack software developer, lead engineer and interim
CTO.

As an engineer, I specialize in ReactJS based projects. I've been the lead
engineer and architect for three React-based projects up until now, including
[http://www.izooble.com](http://www.izooble.com), if you'd like a sizeable
showcase.

React does not dictate your frontend software architecture. Depending on your
needs and your team's existing skills, very different architectures may be
best. I can help you figure this out so that we're productive very fast but
still produce good and maintainable code from the get-go.

As a team lead, I specialize in cutting away the nonsense and getting a team
highly productive in startup-like environments. I accomplish this with a
lightweight, non-religious, and highly reflective agile process, combined with
a pragmatic focus on internal software quality. This focus ensures that the
team is productive now _and also next month_.

Keyword soup: I'm good at C#/.NET, JavaScript, TypeScript, Java, Scala, C++
and Python. I'm learning Elixir (Erlang VM) and love it so far.

Contact info on [http://superset.eu](http://superset.eu).

~~~
skrebbel
Or chat with me immediately via
[http://telegram.me/eteeselink](http://telegram.me/eteeselink)

------
hal9000xp
SEEKING WORK - remote or relocation/full time or part time

Skills:

Primary languages: C (5 years), C++ (2 years)

Auxiliary languages: IA-32 assembly, Bash, AWK, Python, Perl, Tcl

Operating Systems: Linux (Debian family), FreeBSD

Miscellaneous: Git, GCC, GDB, Vim, Nginx, Apache HTTP, MySQL etc

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/eldar-
gaynetdinov/61/64b/a05](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/eldar-
gaynetdinov/61/64b/a05)

GitHub: [https://github.com/hal9000xp](https://github.com/hal9000xp)
(discussion of my project here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7712512](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7712512)
)

Email: See my GitHub page

About me:

I live in Moscow (Russia). I worked for a leading Russian internet company
(Mail.Ru) as a backend developer of the ICQ Instant Messenger. I decided to
quit Mail.Ru last December. You can read the reason here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8692961](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8692961)
(I wrote these words just before I actually quit Mail.Ru)

Ideally, I'm looking a job with relocation to abroad. But I would be also
happy to get remote job (in this case, I can relocate myself to Thailand or
somewhere else).

------
eatonphil
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Philadelphia

LinkedIn, Github says anything you want to know. I don't like to compete; I
just learn faster than anyone I've met.

Email: me@eatonphil.com

Website: [http://eatonphil.com](http://eatonphil.com)

Github: [https://github.com/eatonphil](https://github.com/eatonphil)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/eatonphil](https://www.linkedin.com/in/eatonphil)

------
seedifferently
SEEKING WORK - Remote part time

Technologies: Python (Django/Pylons/Pyramid), Ruby (Rails/Sinatra), JavaScript
(AngularJS/CoffeeScript), PHP (WordPress/Cake/CI), HTML5, CSS, Linux sysadmin,
etc.

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/seedifferently](http://www.linkedin.com/in/seedifferently)
/ [https://github.com/seedifferently](https://github.com/seedifferently)

Email: seth-at-curiasolutions-dot-com

I've been doing professional web development using F/OSS technologies for
nearly 15 years. What my clients typically say they appreciate the most about
working with me is my terrific communication and enthusiastic "make it happen"
attitude. I recently completed a 2-year near full-time stint at a non-profit
where I was brought in to help them redo most of their web applications and
internet infrastructure (using a mixture of Rails, Python, and some Angular),
as well as help train and perform code review for new hires. I'm currently
looking for part-time remote opportunities.

Note: I'm on vacation in Mexico at the moment, so please forgive me if my
communication is initially somewhat slow.

------
maximlakin
SEEKING WORK - Rails/JS, Remote or SF Bay Area/NYC

Contact Info: contact@codesprig.com

Link to resume: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/1xuMb-r-oSsLdCy-
zkFl0s4n8...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1xuMb-r-oSsLdCy-
zkFl0s4n8dHCmiY48v6BQs9alIMg)

Personal site and past projects:
[http://www.codesprig.com/](http://www.codesprig.com/)

I'm an experienced full stack web developer who is well educated in computer
science and has years of hands on professional web development experience
building e-commerce, API integrated web application, and other products
needing someone to lead the technical development. My latest projects include
a contest driven startup crowd funding platform, a marketplace for indie
musicians, and a commodity sharing platform.

Skills and expertise includes:

    
    
      *Ruby, Rails, Python, Django, Nginx, Unicorn/Gunicorn
      *JavaScript, jQuery, Underscore
      *AngularJS, Backbone
      *Java, Maven, Struts, Spring, Android
      *HTML, CSS, Bootstrap, Foundation
      *WebGL, Unity3d, C#
    

Quick Bio:

Before freelancing I worked as a web developer in San Francisco, taught and
developed teaching materials for web development at General Assembly, worked
on String Theory during my PhD program, and was raised in a family of C and
Java software engineers. As much as I love coding, I love helping people get
the results they want. And more importantly, taking the time to really figure
out what that is in the first place.

Thanks you for your time, if you're interested in talking more then email me
at: contact@codesprig.com

------
aviraldg
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Need a solid, secure app on multiple platforms, on a tight deadline? I'm your
man.

One of the winners at SyScan Hardcode 2013
([http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.in/2013/05/the-
results-...](http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.in/2013/05/the-results-...).
) and two-time grand prize winner of Google Code-in

Platforms (in order of experience):

\- Web Applications (Python, Node.js, Frontend/JS, MEAN stack)

\- Android apps

\- Cross Platform Desktop Apps (Qt)

\- I love experimenting. Currently learning OCaml; will gladly pick up
whatever your team uses!

Accounts: [https://github.com/aviraldg](https://github.com/aviraldg),
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/152873/aviraldg](http://stackoverflow.com/users/152873/aviraldg),
[http://in.linkedin.com/in/aviraldg/](http://in.linkedin.com/in/aviraldg/),
[http://codeforces.com/profile/aviraldg](http://codeforces.com/profile/aviraldg)

Location: India

Contact: me [at] aviraldg.com (prefix subject with 'work', please)

\---

Keyword Soup: C, C++, Python, JavaScript, Node.js, Qt, Django, Flask, Web2py,
Android, HTML5, Angular.js

------
samuell
SEEKING WORK - Stockholm - Remote possible

Full-stack web developer and graphical designer, developer of workflows for
high performance computing workloads (Spotify's luigi), and general technical
and concept solutions guy.

Looking for work in general (full stack) Web design and development (PHP /
Python, Go), Semantic MediaWiki custom development, and/or consulting around
Spotify's luigi workflow system. Working off of family firm RIL Partner AB
[1]. Contact at samuel.lampa (at) rilpartner.com

\----

\- Built the RDFIO Semantic MediaWiki RDF import extension as part of Google
summer of code 2010 [2]

\- Spent last couple of year as sysadmin and developer of user interfaces and
system / workflow scripting at a super computing center in Sweden.

\- Working in PHP CMSes like ProcessWire, Semantic MediaWiki, and Drupal.

\- Have a look at "rilpartner.com (slash) at2015" for a "secret" recent
project.

\- Main technologies: Linux, Python, Bash, Go, PHP, Java, Semantic MediaWiki,
ProcessWire, Drupal, HTML/CSS, Fireworks.

[1] [http://rilpartner.com](http://rilpartner.com)

[2]
[http://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Extension:RDFIO](http://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Extension:RDFIO)

------
rglover
SEEKING WORK - Remote (or Chicago, IL)

Unicorn of sorts. Product designer, front-end developer, Meteor devotee.

I design and build products. I can take an idea from back of the napkin to
production. Top-notch design and code quality. I prefer minimalistic, job-
focused design and clean, modular code. I'm also business-minded and will help
you to think about how to make your product profitable (if need be).

Work _:

[http://themeteorchef.com](http://themeteorchef.com)

[http://properapp.com](http://properapp.com) (now-defunct app written with
Meteor)

[https://www.pixelunion.net/themes/wordpress/alto-
wordpress/](https://www.pixelunion.net/themes/wordpress/alto-wordpress/)
(responsible for front-end dev and WordPress dev)

[https://www.pixelunion.net/themes/wordpress/atrium/](https://www.pixelunion.net/themes/wordpress/atrium/)
(responsible for front-end dev and WordPress dev)

[http://dribbble.com/rglover](http://dribbble.com/rglover)

_Additional work is available upon request.

Interested in working together? Send a "Howdy" to me@ryanglover.net.

------
dylanrw
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Long or Short Term Consultation (Can visit SF/Bay
Area/Charlotte, NC)

I am a Designer (Interaction Design/UI/UX) and Developer (HTML/CSS/JS, Swift,
Ruby, Obj-C). I typically consult on or perform the following:

\- Product management - Research, definition, development, strategy.

\- Product design - Strategy, best practices, team building, process,
interaction design, ui design, iconography.

\- Front end design/dev - Prototyping, production, management, I've also setup
processes for growing teams and established best practices for new hires.

\- iOS design/dev - Prototyping, production, marketing.

\- Data Visualization - Static or Interactive.

\- GIS - ARC GIS, Google Maps, Mapbox, interactive and time based
visualizations.

info@bvr.io | [http://bvr.io](http://bvr.io) |
[http://dribbble.com/dylanrw](http://dribbble.com/dylanrw) |
[http://github.com/dylan](http://github.com/dylan) |
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/dylanrw/](http://www.linkedin.com/in/dylanrw/)

------
gk1
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in Baltimore, MD)

I'm a technical marketer, and I help companies do the following:

\- Get traction faster (for early-stage startups).

\- Turn more visitors into users, leads, or customers (aka, conversion
optimization).

I do this with any or all of the following, depending on your unique case:
Funnel analysis, conversion optimization, A/B testing, SEO, email campaigns
and automated emails, content planning, and usability tests.

What makes me different from most marketing consultants:

\- I can roll up my sleeves and write code when needed. This saves you design
and development time on small optimization improvements. (HTML/CSS, basic JS
and jQuuery, Github).

\- I'm certified in Optimizely, the A/B testing tool.

\- I come from an engineering background (naval engineering), so I love
solving real problems (by "real" I mean things that directly impact your
revenue).

Get in touch at greg[at]gkogan.co, learn more at
[http://www.gkogan.co](http://www.gkogan.co), or read my case studies at
[http://www.gkogan.co/blog](http://www.gkogan.co/blog).

------
josemrb
SEEKING WORK - South America (EST) - Remote Only

Hello there, I'm a Full stack developer that have been building software for
about 10 years.

    
    
      * Ruby / Ruby on Rails / Sinatra / Grape
      * .Net Framework / C# / VB.Net / Asp.Net MVC / NHibernate
      * Javascript / jQuery / HTML / CSS
      * SQL / MSSQL / MySQL / PostgreSQL
      * BDD / Rspec / MSpec
      * GNU Linux Administration / Vagrant / Docker / Ansible
    

Latest projects:

    
    
      * RoR application to store and query CDRs generated by Freeswitch
      * Online booking tool integrated with Sabre GDS
    

Please feel free to contact me if you have any questions.

Rate: 40$/hr

\---

Jose Miguel Rivero Bruno

work+hn@josemrb.com

skype: jose.miguel.rivero.bruno

[https://www.odesk.com/users/~0194657ddb37013a36](https://www.odesk.com/users/~0194657ddb37013a36)

[http://bo.linkedin.com/in/josemrb](http://bo.linkedin.com/in/josemrb)

[https://github.com/josemrb](https://github.com/josemrb)

------
kclay
SEEKING WORK - San Antonio, TX or REMOTE - keyston [at] conceptual-ideas.com

Full-stack software engineer with 7+ years of experience specializing in
backend development as well as Android Development.

Languages: Scala,Java,Javascript,Python,PHP,HTML5,Less,Sass

Platforms: Android, Shopify,WordPress

Frontend : AngularJs,JavaScript (Vanilla, jQuery, Backbone.js,
Handlebars,Node.js),HTML5,Less,Sass,Bootstrap,Foundation

Backend : Play!,Kohana,Codeigniter,Node.js,Php,Akka,Spray.io, Netty

Environments: LAMP stack, NginX, Linux,Wowza,AWS

[https://www.linkedin.com/pub/keyston-
clay/24/277/198](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/keyston-clay/24/277/198)

[http://github.com/kclay](http://github.com/kclay)

Pet project - a Scala driver for RethinkDB -[https://github.com/kclay/rethink-
scala](https://github.com/kclay/rethink-scala)

Recent project : [http://jobtreks.com/](http://jobtreks.com/) (Play! + Scala +
AngularJs)

Hourly and Contract(short/mid/long term) Jobs welcomed

Ps. Close to Austin if needed.

------
mvid
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco - Remote - Travel Possible

Experienced pair of software developers with a history in startups. Proficient
in: * Python ['django', 'bottle', 'google.app.engine'] * Javascript
['angular','backbone','node','firebase']; * Clojure '(compojure liberator) *
Go {'appengine'} * Haskell, Prolog (and other esoterics)

We've helped entrepreneurs develop their MVP, as well as large companies
develop core features. We provide services such as feature development,
product management, and software auditing.

Previous engagements include DriveShift.com, Sosh, Getaround, Codecademy,
Factset, Wakemate, drip.fm, and Swiftstack, among others. Currently
represented by [http://www.10xmanagement.com](http://www.10xmanagement.com)

For more info see our page at [http://turbines.io](http://turbines.io), or
talk to us at hn@turbines.io

------
vfc1
SEEKING WORK - Full stack Java/Javascript freelance Developer with a focus on
Angular on the frontend side and Java (6 to 8) on the backend, looking for
remote work (GMT + 1 / Belgium based). Can do also NodeJs.

I ensure great remote communication and always keep my client up-to-date, can
setup security, troubleshoot performance and deployment problems.

In this [site]([http://angularjs-freelance.com/](http://angularjs-
freelance.com/)) you can find references to my github profile, linkedin (with
recommendations from managers), blog, stackoverflow.

CV:
[http://d2xbgy10wb4rcc.cloudfront.net/Angular_Freelance_CV.pd...](http://d2xbgy10wb4rcc.cloudfront.net/Angular_Freelance_CV.pdf)

My Email is: jhades.dev@gmail.com

Technologies: Java 6 to 8, Javascript, AngularJs, Spring, Spring MVC, Spring
Security, Hibernate, GWT, Maven, Nodejs, grunt,lodash, bower,require, yeoman,
bootstrap, HTML, CSS, Yahoo Pure Css, jQuery, Camel, REST, SOAP

------
jfc
SEEKING WORK (Remote; live in Connecticut)

WordPress!

Developer and designer (5+ years), work out of my own shop, HetaThemes
(currently relaunching the store). Our flagship theme is MidLaw, a WordPress
theme for small to mid-sized law firms.

Primarily develop, design, and customize WordPress themes, or convert PSD
designs or HTML/CSS/jQuery to WordPress. I'm also building an app and run my
own server as a hobby.

I've worked on complex sites for digital agencies (30+ templates, 25+
plugins), as well as on smaller sites for small businesses/individuals (10
templates, 10 plugins). References available.

Technologies I use: PHP, HTML, CSS/LESS, jQuery, WordPress, mySQL, Foundation,
Bootstrap, SVN or Git for version control, Fogbugz or Sifter for issue
tracking, HipChat to keep in touch with clients. Self-taught and resourceful.

Reach out to me at: hn [at] heta [dot] co (not com). I can send you links to
live sites I've designed and developed, sites I've converted to WP, etc.

Thanks for your consideration.

------
yen223
[SEEKING WORK] Canberra, Australia. Remote Ok.

Generalist software engineer for hire. You need an MVP, I can build it. You
need a website, I can develop it. You need a script to automatically deploy
your project, I can code it. No job's too big or too small.

I have some minor front-end experience. Currently toying with Go and Rust. Hit
me up at my email, or on skype at wei.yen.22

Technologies: Strong Python scripting scripts, web development using Django
and Flask, data scraping with Requests and BeautifulSoup, and devops with
Ansible.

Résumé/CV: Contact me

Email: lee@weiyen.me

Github: [https://www.github.com/yen223](https://www.github.com/yen223)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/lee-wei-
yen/39/ba9/aa6](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/lee-wei-yen/39/ba9/aa6)

AngelList: [https://angel.co/lee-wei-yen](https://angel.co/lee-wei-yen)

Keywords: Python, Django, Flask, Ansible, Postgresql, Linode, web development,
Rust.

------
jpwagner
SEEKING FREELANCER (part-time or full-time) Trill - Boston / Cambridge MA
(open to REMOTE) -- [http://trill.me](http://trill.me) and
[http://trill.me/app](http://trill.me/app)

Trill helps you find local live shows (currently in its pilot city of Boston)
and everything that happens on a stage (music, theater, comedy, dance, etc).
We are super early stage, seed funded, and focused on the following 3 value
props: (1) provide a very complete db of live shows (2) provide value to event
venues and producers by getting them access to data about their audience (3)
allow for a complete integration of event discovery/one-click-
buy/transportation from your phone.

We are looking for a few awesome contributors:

(1) Mobile Developer

(2) Full-stack Engineer (django/flask/python/js)

(3) Growth Hacker

Please reach out to careers@trill.me or to me personally at <my-hn-username>
[at] trill [dot] me

------
mattbroach
SEEKING WORK - NYC or Remote

I'm full stack developer in the fullest sense of the term, doing not only
backend (Python/Django/SQL, although I've been brought in to salvage several
PHP/Wordpress projects as well) and frontend development, but also design
(web, multimedia, motion graphics -- and even installation/hardware) and
graphics programming (Java, OpenFrameworks, Max/MSP). I've worked for
artists/performers such as Bruno Mars and Paramore and internationally
recognized artists like Glenn Ligon.

The combined developer/designer background makes me ideal for multimedia-heavy
projects or small teams where people need to step into several roles at once.

portfolio: [http://www.aphasiac-design.com](http://www.aphasiac-design.com)

github: [https://github.com/MattBroach](https://github.com/MattBroach)

email: info AT aphasiac HYPHEN design DOT com

------
ryane
SEEKING WORK - Remote/New York City

I am an independent software consultant and I help your development team
reliably and sustainably build and deliver amazing software. With over 15
years experience in operations and application development, I now specialize
in helping companies automate their infrastructures, establish automated,
repeatable deployments and build virtualized development environments that are
consistent with production.

My services include:

* Infrastructure automation using Chef or Ansible on AWS, Rackspace, Digital Ocean, or other IaaS cloud providers.

* Building reproducible and shareable development environments for your team using Vagrant

* Establish the processes and tools needed to ensure fast and reliable automated deployments and move your organization along the spectrum towards continuous delivery

more: [http://ryaneschinger.com](http://ryaneschinger.com) | ryanesc 'at'
gmail 'dot' com | @ryanesc

------
kiliancs
SEEKING WORK - Barcelona (Catalonia) or Seattle (WA) - REMOTE preferred

I'm a full stack developer with 12 years of experience in software development
and system integration.

Skills: Java, C#, Python, Lua, XML, PHP, HTML, JavaScript, CSS, LESS, SASS,
Symphony2, MSSQL, Oracle, PostgreSQL MySQL, SOAP, jQuery, MooTools, IBM
Maximo, TPAE, BIRT, Git, SVN, API design.

I'm looking for remote work on SCCD/Maximo, integration of systems or
web/mobile/desktop software development. A part time project would be great
but I'll consider other offers.

Check my company's website ([http://www.aktive.cat](http://www.aktive.cat)) to
see some of the software solutions I offer. I'm currently consulting with
several organizations remotely with great satisfaction for everyone.

Website: [http://www.kiliancirera.cat/](http://www.kiliancirera.cat/)

Email: kilian [at] aktive [.] cat

------
derekja
SEEKING WORK - Victoria, BC (or Vancouver is possible) or remote

I am the director of a hackerspace in Victoria with good manufacturing
facilities, so although my primary expectation here is for programming work,
hardware prototyping is also a possibility. (As is synthetic biology, my main
non-programming interest at the moment, although I'm not sure what a synbio
freelancer gig would look like!)

My preferred languages at the moment are c# (mostly in unity) and python. I do
a reasonable amount of MATLAB coding for my current electroencephalography
project.

In the past I've done significant C++ projects and a lot of backend
programming. I spent 10 years at Microsoft in a variety of roles including
several years on a Microsoft research speech recognition project.

Resume is here:
[http://biobit.ca/derekja_resume.pdf](http://biobit.ca/derekja_resume.pdf)

Thanks for looking!

------
anonForward
Full-stack dev with experience managing projects and teams and strong problem
solving skills available to solve all your business needs. Currently running a
small team in the gaming industry; building a restful api server and a single
page app with really impressive response times (page load < 1 sec: 90%, api
response < 300ms: 95%) and responsible for all the companies infrastructure.

Current Location: Israel (US born and bred expat, inc. citizenship, SS,
passport, etc)

Work Location: Remote/telecommute (experienced in remote roles)/ or Local

Relocate: Unlikely (tempt me!); periodic travel a possibility

Looking for: Full-Time / Remote (possibly contract/freelance)

Current position: CTO

Résumé/CV: Please email

Email: anonEmailForward@gmail.com

Desired Role: Project Design/Management or part of vibrant dev team on any
part of the stack

Interests: PHP/JS/Node/Bash,
JS/Backbone.js/Underscore/browserify/gulp/HTML/CSS

------
stevesunderland
SEEKING WORK: Remote or San Francisco, CA

Designer + Developer = Unicorn!

I have over 10 years of experience in Graphic Design and Web Development. I
have created websites, mobile apps, brand identities and marketing materials
for a variety of companies including startups, advertising agencies, artists,
architects and non-profit organizations.

I specialize in responsive design, rapid prototyping and user experience.

DESIGN: websites, mobile apps, logos, banner ads, marketing material,
advertising, billboards, trade show displays, packaging, 3D modeling, photo
retouching

DEVELOPMENT: HTML, CSS, LESS, JavaScript, Angular, jQuery, PHP, Django, MySQL,
Bootstrap, Foundation REST APIs, Wordpress, Modx, Git

PORTFOLIO: [http://stevesunderland.com](http://stevesunderland.com)

LINKEDIN:
[http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland](http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland)

CONTACT: mail(at)stevesunderland.com

------
bsima
SEEKING WORK - North East US - Remote Ok - Willing to Relocate

Contact: bensima@gmail.com

Technologies: Python, Clojure, Ruby, JavaScript, Perl, R, HTML5/CSS, OSX,
Linux, Postgres, MySQL, git, bash scripting

I've done work in front-end web development, a little of backend work, some
data science (actually, bioinformatics), and have been studying machine
learning lately. My current (work-in-progress) project is Aristotl.co
([https://github.com/bsima/aristotl](https://github.com/bsima/aristotl)) in
which I apply machine learning algorithms to the Stanford Encyclopedia of
Philosophy to make a graph of articles and analyze the references. (I studied
philosophy in college.)

I'm looking for contract work or full-time positions in a place that will help
me grow as an engineer and a person. Contact me if you're working on
interesting problems.

------
mariocesar
[SEEKING WORK] Santa Cruz, Bolivia. Remote OK - Relocation OK.

I start working with open source at age of 17, always related to Python and
Web, I keep doing it until today, Now 12 later I had 7 years of experience as
freelancer, I had worked with several startups regarding several topics. I'm
self driven, like improving teams with my participation, I have worked in all
the levels from sysadmin to frontend to marketing.

I Love Django (I'm the maintainer of the defacto thumbnail app for Django
[http://github.com/mariocesar/sorl-
thumbnail](http://github.com/mariocesar/sorl-thumbnail)) since 0.96, I had
also worked with Pylons and Flask, in my early days I worked with PHP doing
ERP's and Wordpress development, the more recent years I had been involved in
team management and reducing complexity on existing projects and make sure
projects can scale in the technical aspect and also HR, with the time I'm
being know as a problem solver for complex scenarios.

I work with [http://humanzilla.com](http://humanzilla.com) for Team and Human
Talent management, and half of my time doing freelancing for startups.

Python, Django, Ansible, Linux Administration, AWS, Heroku, Docker, JS, Less,
Git, Mercurial, among others are my daily tools for my goals regarding
Software Development, Software Architecture, Training and Management.

I'm always open to talk, even if it's not about job. I had found great people
in HN in previous post like this, I'm glad that even I don't get a gig I was
able to be helpful and get new friends and contacts just by having a friendly
conversation.

Email: hello@humanzilla.com

Github: [https://www.github.com/mariocesar](https://www.github.com/mariocesar)

LinkedIn:
[https://bo.linkedin.com/in/mariocesar/](https://bo.linkedin.com/in/mariocesar/)

------
takatin
SEEKING WORK - remote, Coimbatore, South India

I design logos and brands, build websites (MEAN stack + Nginx + Bootstrap) and
develop apps (iOS).

I have 7 years of experience as a Designer, 3 years as a web developer and a
year as an iOS developer.

Most recent project: Logo design for Carton, a Warehouse Management System:

• Concept 1: [http://dffrnt.com/carton/c1](http://dffrnt.com/carton/c1)

• Concept 2: [http://dffrnt.com/carton/c2](http://dffrnt.com/carton/c2)

• Concept 3: [http://dffrnt.com/carton/c3](http://dffrnt.com/carton/c3)

Presentation given to the client to showcase their new logo to stakeholders:
[http://dffrnt.com/carton/final](http://dffrnt.com/carton/final)

Email: vijay@dffrnt.com

Portfolio: [http://www.dffrnt.com](http://www.dffrnt.com)

Please get in touch.

------
mooreds
SEEKING WORK / Remote or Boulder, CO

Expertise: Full Stack Web Developer, System Integration, Software Developer,
Team Lead

Skills: Java, SQL, PHP, HTML, JavaScript, CSS, MySQL, APIS, Pentaho Kettle,
Jenkins, JUnit, Cordova, BackboneJS, AWS, AngularJS, jQuery, Git, SVN, API
design, python, data modelling.

I'm looking for remote work or work based in Boulder, CO, with systems
integration, business process automation or webapp software development. I've
got a lot of experience with a wide variety of technologies on the unixy side
of development, and in coming up to speed quickly.

Blog: [http://www.mooreds.com/weblog/](http://www.mooreds.com/weblog/)

Email: hn@mooreds.com

Resume (call me old fashioned): [http://www.mooreds.com/Dan-Moore-current-
resume.pdf](http://www.mooreds.com/Dan-Moore-current-resume.pdf)

------
snowone
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE / Beijing, China

Location: Beijing

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Javascript, iOS, Android, Java

TopCoder Profile:
[http://www.topcoder.com/tc?module=MemberProfile&cr=40014709](http://www.topcoder.com/tc?module=MemberProfile&cr=40014709)

Email: snowone9 at qq dot com

Github: [https://github.com/snowone](https://github.com/snowone)

I was a Java developer for about 5 years then switched to iOS/Android since
2011. As a Java developer, most of my work before were for big enterprises,
such as internal workflow management tools for banks. As a mobile developer, I
have been working on consumer facing apps for both iOS and Android, with
nodejs as the backend.

I am hardworking, obsessed about details and learning fast. I am looking for
remote part-time freelancing jobs. If you are interested, please drop me a
line.

------
mishmax
SEEKING WORK - SV Bay Area and Calgary, AB or REMOTE

We're ex-PMs and SDEs who previously worked for Amazon.com, Yahoo!, nVidia,
and Microsoft.

We love taking products from idea to launch, but can also augment existing
development teams with more development and product management expertise.

Stuff we're good at: iOS and Android native or hybrid apps, Hadoop, Ruby on
Rails, Node.js, Sinatra, D3.js.

We also have expertise in healthcare apps. You can see some of our work at
[http://www.pixineers.com/custom-solutions](http://www.pixineers.com/custom-
solutions),
[http://www.pixineers.com/portfolio/](http://www.pixineers.com/portfolio/),
and [http://www.snapdx.co](http://www.snapdx.co).

Email info 'at' pixineers 'dot' com.

------
ionis_
Seeking work - Remote I'm a passionate full-stack software developer with 10+
years experience in web and desktop development. I have experience managing
projects and teams and consulting. In my years in the industry I’ve been
involved in a variety of software companies as a developer focusing in
sharpening my skills. I love to work with unfamiliar technologies and am
always up for projects that require me to learn something new. I want to keep
learning and growing as a software developer, working in challenging endeavors
and using all my experience to improve the product and the team I work with.

Stack: PHP, Node, C#, ASP.Net (MVC/Web API) Laravel, Drupal, Web +
Angular/KnockOut/Backbone, underscore, XAML, Win32

Would you like me to work with you? Let's get in touch.

Email: jsolarz@gmail.com

------
stephenr
SEEKING WORK - Primarily Remote, with potential for short on-site trips. 10
years experience across a mixture of Ops/Infrastructure and web application
architecture and development, with a focus on solving unique/uncommon
problems.

I’m looking for opportunities to help companies with backend/server-side
architecture & development (primarily PHP MVC), system integration and/or
server infrastructure setup/maintenance.

I mostly work remotely from Thailand, on a very flexible schedule (I can
schedule work hours to get overlap with most other timezones when required)
but on-site visits to pretty much anywhere are a possibility if required too.

Contact me via email to stephen.reay@me.com or Jabber/XMPP to
stephenr@dukgo.com if you want to have a chat about what you’re working on!

------
brooklyndavs
SEEKING WORK - NYC and Remote

I'm a generalist software developer who has spent 9 years as a developer and
consultant for enterprise identity systems. I'm diving head first into the
freelance world and I'm currently accepting clients. Ideally I'd like to focus
on Python and related technologies.

Tech: Python and Django, some front end (HTML/CSS/JS), a little bit of Flask,
a sprinkle of Rails, and enterprise heavy tech such as Java and .NET.

Homepage and Resume: [http://davidsimandl.com](http://davidsimandl.com)

Contact: mail@davidsimandl.com

gitHub: [https://github.com/dsimandl](https://github.com/dsimandl)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/davidsimandl](https://www.linkedin.com/in/davidsimandl)

------
victorkeyua
SEEKING WORK, Ukraine, can do remote, Python/Django/Flask, Node.js and
PHP/Zend/Symfony/Yii/Drupal

KeyUA(keyua.com) is a customer focused and technology-driven company providing
product engineering and enterprise software/application development services
that help clients in crafting holistic value for their software development
efforts.

In KeyUA we worked with handful of successful startups in the past 6 years.
List of our work samples includes Cloud/SaaS enterprise products, Online
Social Marketplace, Social networking and community portals,Booking software,
Sports Websites, Betting and Gambling Systems, Financial tools and many other.

Connect with me for any requirement if you have ?

Regards Victor Ivanov Email - victor.ivanov@keyua.com Skype - keyuasoftware

------
embrangler
Location: San Francisco Bay Area, California (CA), USA

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: python (Django, Flask, Google App Engine), JavaScript (Backbone,
Marionette, jQuery, requirejs, grunt, bower), SQL (MySQL, PostgreSQL), AWS
(Amazon Web Services), UNIX terminal, full stack, front-end, back-end, HTML5
and CSS3, junior product management, basic UX, UI.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/paulcraciunoiu/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/paulcraciunoiu/)

Email: paul [at] craciunoiu {dot} net

\---------------

Freelance independent consultant looking for web or software work. Great
communicator (for estimates, vague specs, open-ended work), can handle startup
chaos (former CTO and co-founder). Satisfaction guaranteed. Passionate about
doing good, building great products, and quality work.

~~~
embrangler
SEEKING WORK

------
pattle
SEEKING WORK - London UK, Remote

I'm a full stack developer based in the UK. I'm extremely proficient in HTML,
CSS (LESS and SASS), JS (Backbone, Angular, Knockout, jQuery), PHP, MySQL and
Node.js. I'm also willing to take on projects that will require me to learn
something new.

I'm passionate about what I do and care deeply about my craft. I pride myself
on being a trustworthy and reliable no-fuss developer who produces high
quality work. I can provide samples and references from future projects if
needed.

If you'd like to work together please get in touch.

Email: chris.pattle@gmail.com

Website: [http://www.chrispattle.com](http://www.chrispattle.com)

Github: [http://github.com/pattle](http://github.com/pattle)

------
roybarberuk
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance

UX/UI Web Designer/Front End Developer based in Doncaster(UK)

Previous work includes Google, Nestle, Fox's, Glenfiddich etc Can design and
build full proof of concepts from UX to design to front end functional code.

Work: [http://dribbble.com/roy](http://dribbble.com/roy) or download the zip
linked below: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/6f7pt1b7q9i2624/Roy-
Work.zip?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/6f7pt1b7q9i2624/Roy-Work.zip?dl=0)

Any questions or enquiries? Please fill in the contact form here:
[http://roybarber.com/contact/](http://roybarber.com/contact/) or email:
hi@roybarber.com

------
hiby007
SEEKING WORK: Remote/Rajkot, India

Has 3 months of experience working with a Y-Combinator - 2014 non-profit
startup [https://www.zidisha.org/](https://www.zidisha.org/)

Credits on [http://p2p-microlending-blog.zidisha.org/2014/10/04/the-
new-...](http://p2p-microlending-blog.zidisha.org/2014/10/04/the-new-zidisha/)

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: NO

Language: PHP, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Git

Frameworks: Laravel, AngularJs, Twitter-Bootstrap, Slim

Tools: PHPStorm, SublimeText, Vagrant, Navicat

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/wllb72590c9hc80/Bhargav%27s-Resum%...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/wllb72590c9hc80/Bhargav%27s-Resum%C3%A9.pdf?dl=0)

Email: bhargavdjoshi@gmail.com

------
jimle-uk
SEEKING WORK, London

Frontend UI/UX/Javascript developer for startups and agencies based in London.
My availability has opened up in January for companies looking to speed up
frontend product UI development or looking for a reliable JS contractor.

Recent work involved product visual (re-)design, updating sites to responsive
and implementing mobile-first strategy, implementing chart/graph heavy
dashboards, consulting on UX to make products more intuitive and user-
friendly.

Please visit heightdigital.co.uk for portfolio.

I still honour a 1hr free consultation for prospective clients who may wish to
discuss more about project requirements/skills fit. Contact Jim on +44
(0)752-372-3341 or email me at jim@heightdigital.co.uk.

------
gosukiwi
SEEKING WORK - Remote Only Technologies: PHP (Symfony, WordPress), Javascript
(Coffeescript, Backbone, Knockout, Node, Express), Sass/LESS, Ruby (Rails),
Sysadmin (Ubuntu mostly), Git.

Portfolio:
[http://portfolio.federicoramirez.name/](http://portfolio.federicoramirez.name/)

Blog: [http://federicoramirez.name/](http://federicoramirez.name/)

Email: fedra.arg@gmail.com

I'm a young full stack web developer with a passion for open source and good
practices. I love web development and design. Making functional pretty things!
My key strengths include:

* Positive attitude and good availability

* Always willing to learn

* Care about design and UX (typography, colors, whitespace, etc)

* 5+ years of freelance experience

------
msamoylov
SEEKING WORK

Location: Vilnius, Lithuania

Remote: Yes

Profile: Full-stack Python / Django / Meteor / MongoDB / JavaScript Developer

I have been developing software since 2002, plus I have a sysadmin background.
I'm a certified Python developer who has been developing with Python and
Django since 2007.

I try to follow Agile, BDD and TDD practices when it's possible. I know how to
build and deploy apps for high load projects. BTW, I'm a MongoDB expert as a
developer and a DBA.

CV:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/msamoylov](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/msamoylov)

LinkedIn: [http://linkedin.com/in/msamoylov](http://linkedin.com/in/msamoylov)

Email: michael.samoylov@gmail.com

------
dsacco
SEEKING WORK

 _Location:_

NYC

 _Remote:_

Yep, but also willing to go onsite.

 _Need security?_

I'm a consulting security engineer for all levels of product development
(network, web, mobile).

I offer rock solid penetration testing and source code review. My work has
been featured in The Register and SecurityWeek and I've resolved
vulnerabilities affecting hundreds of millions of users at this point.

I'm not a point and click drone - I do both automated and manual testing for a
full grasp of what's amiss in a tech stack. Many of my tools are those I wrote
or scripted myself.

For each engagement I also do dev team advisory for best practices so they
know how to implement security going forward.

 _Email:_

If I can help your company, reach out at dylan@breakingbits.net and I'll
respond within 24 hours.

------
th4t
SEEKING WORK - Munich, Germany - Remote

Allround software engineer with a passion for scalable cloud services. Full-
stack web developments, Android applications, general Golang and Python
coding, automation, Linux server craft and much more. Machine Learning and
Computer Vision are my passions. If you are considering to spice your data
analysis pipeline up with BigQuery or make your web-services more reliable
with AWS, I can help you out!

Mail: hn@supalov.com LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=317043998](https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=317043998)

Keywords: AWS, Docker, Golang, Python, Django, Angular.js, pandas, d3.js,
DevOps

------
EmergencyCTO
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco, CA or remote. Temporary relocation OK.

I'm an Emergency Startup CTO. I'm your panic button. I will dive into the mud
and get an excellent version of your product across the finish line and into
users' hands. The reason I have been successful at this is because I deeply
understand how engineering choices impact product features, and vice-versa. My
skills come as a triad: rapidly prototyping web products with 2-6 person
teams, backend webapp infrastructure engineering and architecture, and
algorithmic design and domain modeling.

Résumé/CV: Available on request. Primarily focused on Python, Go, and Ruby
projects.

Email: emergencycto@gmail.com

------
Pezmc
SEEKING WORK - Remote full/part time (Based in Manchester, UK)

Full-stack web developer seeking remote development work. I specialise in
building MVP's for startups but can put together almost anything from a
chatroom powered by Node.js and Socket.io to a full Client Management Solution
in Laravel + PHP.

\- Languages: PHP/Node.js

\- Web Design: Bootstrap/jQuery/Less/Sass

\- Frameworks: Laravel, Symfony, Codeigniter

\- API's: Stripe, Twilio, Paypal, Braintree

\- DBs: MySQL/MongoDB/Redis

\- Other: CI (CodeShip)

About me and examples of work:
[http://www.pezcuckow.com](http://www.pezcuckow.com)

GitHub: [https://github.com/Pezmc/](https://github.com/Pezmc/)

Email: email at pezcuckow dot com

~~~
stevekemp
ObRandom: The 500px link on your site is a 404.

~~~
Pezmc
Thank you, very odd, my account seems to have gone walkabouts! Have fixed the
link, I forgot I changed my username!
[https://500px.com/PezCuckow](https://500px.com/PezCuckow)

------
RemoteWorker
SEEKING WORK - Remote (I'm in Argentina) - Programmer

Contact: seekingwork.100@digitalservices.me

Software stack / knowledge: PHP, OOP, Design Patterns, Symfony2 (or almost any
other PHP framework, really. I've even built my own DI-based framework, before
it was cool), PHPUnit, Nginx, Linux, Ansible, Docker, Jenkins,
PostgreSQL/MySQL, MongoDB/Redis, RabbitMQ, Git, Javascript, Ajax, jQuery,
LESS, SEO, and many more (just ask)

Eight years of experience, worked for several companies in Senior web dev
positions, worked for one company in the US remotely where the team was
composed of about 10 devs around the globe (we communicated using Skype chat).

------
Clanan
SEEKING WORK - Remote. Based in Dayton, OH.

I'm a software engineer specializing in computational modeling and scientific
applications. I also do full-stack web dev.

RECENT PROJECT : Co-inventor of the Solar Glare Hazard Analysis Tool (SGHAT),
a web app for quickly analyzing glare from PV arrays. SGHAT is required by the
FAA for safety assessments, is used by numerous global construction firms and
consultants, and won a 2013 R&D 100 award. (www.sandia.gov/phlux)

SKILLS : C++, C, Python, NumPy, technical writing, assorted web tech
(Javascript, CSS3, Bootstrap, HTML5, etc.)

BACKGROUND : Master's in computer science, B.S. in chemical engineering.

CONTACT : Cianan[at]simsindustries.com

www.simsindustries.com

------
spitfire
Location: Victoria, B.C.

Remote: Yes, onsite: Within B.C., expenses paid.

Fulltime: No.

I'm a quantitative researcher/developer. I've built security/surveillence
systems for the US military (USMC/DIA), increased receivables for collections
agencies (30-290%), hacked on the Linux kernel and more.

If you have a tricky problem you need to solve, get in touch with me (email in
profile) and I'll see if I can help you with it.

Particular interests right now are Machine Learning, quantitative finance and
physical real world applications of machine learning - in shipping, logistics,
energy, etc.

Currently I'm taking on short term contracts in order to fund my startup.

------
jayshahtx
SEEKING WORK

Location: Austin, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Temporarily

Technologies: Full stack, Machine learning, data science, Angular, AWS, Google
App Engine, Python

Résumé/CV: www.linkedin.com/pub/jay-shah/30/aaa/926/

Email: jay[at]bayesconsulting[dot]io

We're a two man machine learning shop and help companies build new solutions
with old data. We've automated ad copy for Google PLAs, helped a staffing
company parse 100K+ resumes with NLP, and are helping a local oil and gas
company predict oil production. We love hard problems and breath data science.
Recently finished with CS degrees in a top 10 CS uni with 3.97+ GPAs. Please
feel free to send an email!

------
dj0
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Full Stack Web and iOS Developer

I'm a passionate developer(web and mobile mostly) based in the US. I love to
work with unfamiliar technologies and am always up for projects that require
me to learn something new.

Work Location: Remote, Philadelphia area.

Looking for: Full-Time, Part-time, Contact/Freelance

Relocate: Can't, Sorry.

Résumé/CV: Please email

Desired role: Developer

Technologies I work with:

-Python(Django/Flask)

-HTML/CSS/Vanilla JS/jQurery

-Objetive-C

-ANSI-C

-Swift

I also have a strong interest in Clojure(and Lisps, currently writing one in
C) and have been experimenting a lot with that lately as well as dabbling in
Go and I've done a lot of things in Racket as well.

If you'd like to talk or see some of my work please send me an email! Have a
great day!

Email: dave.jdough@gmail.com

------
samaras
SEEKING WORK - Johannesburg OR Cape Town OR REMOTE Software Developer with 5
years experience in PHP, Python and NodeJS Languages: Erlang, JavaSE, C#, PHP,
Python, Javascript Platforms & Frameworks: Joomla, Yii, ExpressJS, Django,
web2py Frontend: Bootstrap, CSS, HTML, Software: Git, Dia, Eclipse, Netbeans,
Apache Enviroment: Linux and some Windows DB: Postgresql, MySql, Redis,
Sqlite, OrientDB

[http://za.linkedin.com/pub/samuel-
komfi/24/7ab/a0a](http://za.linkedin.com/pub/samuel-komfi/24/7ab/a0a) skomfi
[at] gmail {dot} com

------
reuven
SEEKING WORK - remote development and mentoring (Israel), on-site training

I am a full-stack Web developer (since 1993) and an independent consultant
(since 1995). I set up one of the 100 Web sites in the world, write the
monthly Web technology column for Linux Journal, and have a PhD in Learning
Sciences from Northwestern University.

Currently, I spend half of my time helping developers to use open-source tools
more effectively. I teach Python, Ruby/Rails, PostgreSQL, and Git to
individuals and companies (including Apple, Cisco, HP, SANDisk, and VMWare),
in the US, Europe, Israel, and China. I also give free Webinars, curate
[http://DailyTechVideo.com/](http://DailyTechVideo.com/), and spoke at last
month's [http://hacksummit.org/](http://hacksummit.org/).

In addition to formal courses, I offer mentoring and code-review services. If
you are a new programmer, then I can help you to avoid pitfalls and mistakes.
If your team is new to a set of technologies, I can improve your processes and
code quality, on a one-time or ongoing basis. I have done this for such
companies as SAP and Fiverr, with great success.

My ebook, "Practice Makes Python" ([http://lerner.co.il/practice-makes-
python](http://lerner.co.il/practice-makes-python)), gives Python developers a
chance to improve their skills after taking a course, but before embarking on
real-world projects.

In addition to my work as a trainer and mentor, I do software development
projects, generally using one or more of the technologies mentioned above.
Such projects range from simple database optimizations to full-scale Web
development projects.

I like to speak with and help nice people with interesting projects, and feel
privileged that my work lets me do so.

If I can be of help to you or your company, contact me at reuven@lerner.co.il,
on Skype as "reuvenlerner", or on WeChat (微信) as "ReuvenLerner". You can also
read more about me at [http://lerner.co.il/](http://lerner.co.il/) , and on my
blog at [http://blog.lerner.co.il/](http://blog.lerner.co.il/) .

------
codez
SEEKING WORK - UK - Remote

* [http://jh3y.github.io](http://jh3y.github.io) *

Stack: front end tech so JS, CSS, HTML, jade, coffeescript, gulp, grunt, node,
sass, less, angular, MEAN stack etc.

Projects posted here: sike, tyto, progre(c)ss, whirl.

Resume: available on request.

Contact: [http://jh3y.github.io](http://jh3y.github.io)

Github: [https://github.com/jh3y](https://github.com/jh3y)

Open to different types of opportunity whether it be development or
consultancy or anything else you come up with. Remote ideal. Check out my
code/site and hopefully hear from you!

------
DomKM
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco or Remote

Paren Corporation ([https://www.paren.com](https://www.paren.com)) is seeking
clients who are motivated to start or grow their businesses. We are a full-
service agency that uses technology to solve your problems. We do this by
creating beautiful websites/apps for your users and internal business tools
for your employees.

Technologies: Clojure, ClojureScript, Datomic, JavaScript (React, jQuery,
Node), Ruby, Rails, PostgreSQL, Redis, and more.

You can reach us at hello@paren.com or contact me directly at dom@paren.com.

------
pablokbs
SEEKING WORK

Location: Mendoza, Argentina

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Puppet, Mysql, Apache, Nginx, Gitlab, LXC, Docker, Nagios, etc

Resume:
[http://fredrikson.com.ar/cv_pablo_fredrikson_en.pdf](http://fredrikson.com.ar/cv_pablo_fredrikson_en.pdf)

Email: pablo-at-fredrikson.com.ar

My name is Pablo Fredrikson and I'm a Linux System Administrator with 8 years
of professional experience. I love working with automatization tools,
specially with puppet. I love Nagios. I have a lot of experience with
webservers and new technologies as Docker, etc. A little experience with Ruby
and PHP.

------
howard941
SEEKING WORK - FL or REMOTE -

Realtime/RTOS. Small(MCU) embedded, large (linux/FreeBSD) embedded. Hardware.
Comm/RF domains a plus. Asst location. POS. GPS. DSP. Satcom. c +
808x/z80/8051like assembly.

Further at who wants to be hired thread
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8824452](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8824452)
and
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/howardgoldsteinfla/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/howardgoldsteinfla/)

------
okulik
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Lately doing mostly back-end development with Ruby, Rails, MySql,
ElasticSearch, Neo4j, Postgres and Javascript on AWS and Heroku.

Have been creating REST APIs, writing data crunching and web crawling jobs and
doing site reliability/performance stuff. Also proficient in C++, C# and to
smaller amount in Java. Learning Elixir and Go.

Worked remotely for US startups for a number of years.

Based in EU (Croatia, GMT+1), seeking remote freelance/contract work,
available immediately. Travel possible depending on location and duration.

Drop me a line at freelancer -at- nisdom -dot- com.

Thanks!

------
kingofspain
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Front end! Back end! Mobile!

I've built mobile apps (Android, iOS), web apps, API's, integrations and a
multitude more things. I've lately spent a lot of time helping folks build
their MVP's too.

I've worked at pretty much every level of web or app development so there's
not much I can't help out with, not to mention this breadth helps even with
narrower tasks.

Techblast: HTML, CSS, Javascript, PHP, nodejs, AWS, Angular, Phonegap,
Titanium, some Swift + lots more...

Contact info in profile. Happy to supply long list of previous work and links.

I'm in the UK.

------
th0br0
SEEKING WORK - remote / Berlin area (Germany). I'm an Android & Scala
developer based in Berlin, Germany. I love working on both the client &
backend side, preferably using Scala for the latter. Recently, I've enjoyed
setting up a Hadoop pipeline for processing analytics using Scalding but have
also done a fair amount of iOS->Android ports in the past. If you're looking
for developers for all kinds of Scala or Android projects - give me a shout!
Email: contact@tangible-it.de

------
abarkett
SEEKING WORK - US - Remote

I am an experienced freelance UX/UI designer, looking for part-time, ongoing
projects.

Past projects have included large clients like Apple, Google, and Lockheed
Martin _, as well as smaller individual sites. I can take a project from
concept /wireframing to completion.

_Some larger projects are non-publishable for confidentiality reasons, but are
available for review upon request.

Contact me, download my resume, or view my portfolio at
[http://www.annebarkett.info](http://www.annebarkett.info).

------
steveridout
SEEKING WORK - London UK, Madrid Spain, or Remote

\- Backbone web-apps \- Node.js

I have over 10 years experience in software development, including desktop
software with C++ and Qt, and currently focussed on web development.

Examples of work here:
[http://steveridout.com/about/](http://steveridout.com/about/)

I'm currently bootstrapping a webapp for language learning
[http://readlang.com](http://readlang.com) and am looking to split my time
between this and freelance work.

Contact: steveridout@gmail.com

------
NotKrisKelly
SEEKING WORK - NYC or Remote

I've been doing full-stack development for almost 9 years now. Recent
professional experience with Rails, Node.js, AngularJS, Backbone, Android,
Postgres, MySQL, Heroku. I've also done a bit with Swift/Obj-C, Go, R, and I
pick up new stuff quickly. Right now I'd prefer iOS or Node-centric projects.

Feel free to email me for more details or if you'd like to talk about your
project.

Email: kris at kriskelly.me

Github: [https://github.com/kriskelly](https://github.com/kriskelly)

------
jparishy
SEEKING WORK - Princeton, NJ; remote only!

I'm a freelance iOS developer in New Jersey. I build apps for small businesses
and startups.

Get in touch!

Contact Info:

    
    
        hello@juliusparishy.com
    
        http://www.juliusparishy.com/
    
        https://twitter.com/jparishy
    

Links to apps I've worked on:

    
    
        Fitocracy - http://bit.ly/ZLGz1T
    
        Fitocracy Macros - http://bit.ly/1efvtSU
    
        Puff+ - http://bit.ly/1Bpypt0
    
        Bugz - http://bit.ly/1I35eyb

------
joefreeman
SEEKING WORK - remote (I'm from the UK).

I'm a generalist software engineer. I build mobile apps (native and hybrid),
web apps, server systems (REST APIs, etc). I'm reliable, work efficiently,
communicate effectively, and take pride in my work.

Technologies: Clojure, JavaScript (React, Angular, jQuery, Node.js), Java,
Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova, Ruby, Python, PHP, AWS, MySQL, Cassandra,
MongoDB, CouchDB, Redis, RabbitMQ.

Website/CV: [http://joef.co.uk](http://joef.co.uk)

E-mail: joe@joef.co.uk

------
mrben
SEEKING WORK - Remote / London, UK

Hello, freelancer seekers. Experienced Python/Django developer (~6 years) Ben,
here. I love Linux, Macs, the command line, web standards, open source,
learning new things and doing things the right way.

I work with:

* Python * Django * Django Rest Framework * PostgreSQL * Debian/Ubuntu * Celery * RabbitMQ

Available immediately for 2-3 days a week.

(Have worked on many projects within the music industry if that's your bag.)

Portfolio and details: [https://codekitchen.io/](https://codekitchen.io/)

------
glenscott1
SEEKING WORK - Norwich, UK or remote

I have 12 years professional experience building sites and applications with
open source technologies. I am an ex-Yahoo engineer, I am reliable, and I get
stuff done.

I can build you a MVP quickly, or give you advice on scaling your application
to thousands of users. I am also very comfortable working with large legacy
code bases.

More backend focused (PHP, Perl, Python or Ruby) than front-end, but have good
experience of working with standards- compliant HTML, CSS, JS as well as
JQuery and D3.

glen@yellowsquare.info

------
brickcap
SEEKING WORK: Remote/Onsite

I am Akshat, a freelance programmer ([http://www.staticshin.com/freelance-
programmer](http://www.staticshin.com/freelance-programmer))

Do you want someone to help you with your existing codebase, or write a new
feature or code an entire application from scracth? Maybe I can help
([http://www.staticshin.com/how-can-i-help-you](http://www.staticshin.com/how-
can-i-help-you))

contact: akshatjiwan@gmail.com

Edit: And a very happy 2015 to you :)

------
beffbernard
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in Fredericton NB)

Former CTO with 3 exits. I specialize in building high performance, highly
available, distributed systems on the JVM.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/trevorbernard](https://www.linkedin.com/in/trevorbernard)
Github: [https://github.com/trevorbernard](https://github.com/trevorbernard)
Website: [http://trevorbernard.com](http://trevorbernard.com)

Best,

Trevor

------
anewhnaccount
SEEKING WORK

Location: Jyväskylä - Finland (I'm a British citizen. Minä en puhun Suomi.)
Remote work: Yes - preferred.

Proven professional Python, Django and Javascript experience as well as an
ability to pick up new things quite quickly (and I've played with enough other
stuff that I've probably seen something similar).

Please take a look at my website for a full portfolio and contact details:
[http://frankie.robertson.name/](http://frankie.robertson.name/)

------
hspin
SEEKING WORK

I'm an experienced front-end web developer that can help make your web project
look good and work right.

I specialize in RESPONSIVE DESIGN - I can make sure your site look PERFECT on
everything from tablets to phones to desktops. I am base in Boston, MA. Remote
work OK.

As front end developer - HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, jQuery, Knockout.js,
Bootstrap, AngularJS, Sass and AJAX.

As back end developer - Node.js, Express, MongoDb, - Amazon AWS - Version
control with git.

Good UX Design - I Program the Hard Stuff - You Look GREAT!

------
FigBug
SEEKING WORK - Remote Only (Victoria, BC)

\- Mobile developer (iOS)

\- Desktop Developer (Qt, Cocoa, Juce, Win32, MFC)

\- Firmware Developer (ARM, dsPIC, AVR)

\- Languages: C, C++, Objective-C

\- Expert Witness

Personal page: [http://rabien.com/](http://rabien.com/) Company page:
[http://motusdesign.ca/](http://motusdesign.ca/) GitHub:
[https://github.com/FigBug](https://github.com/FigBug)

Mechanical, Electrical & Firmware engineer associates available as well.

roland@rabien.com

------
jstoiko
SEEKING WORK - Canada - Remote

Full-stack: (backend) python, django, pyramid, nodejs, mongodb, elasticsearch,
docker, shippable, (front-end) JS, CSS, LESS, SASS, HTML5, backbone, angular,
react, gulp

Expertise: REST, deployment, nlp, image processing, online/offline retail
integration, payment processing

Contact: j[at]sosign[dot]com

Founded 2 startups and worked on over 30+ client projects. One of them had
10M+ users. Have experience working with remote teams. Have a network of
highly skilled developers when needed.

------
devplusops
SEEKING WORK

Full stack/systems/devops engineer. Most recent projects have been with
SaltStack, Docker, MongoDB, and MeteorJS. Experience with a variety of
frameworks, programming languages, and operating systems. Experience building
robust/scalable/secure systems.

A pleasure to work with :).

Location: Vancouver, BC. Travel or temporary relocation is fine. As a Canadian
with a degree, a US work visa is easily arranged.

Especially open to remote and part-time arrangements.

Email: devplusops + at + gmail + dot + com

------
kidsil
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Over 15 Years Web development experience (65% Back end, 35% Front end).

Skill set: Wordpress/Drupal/CodeIgniter/Yii (Components, Hacks, Themes, you
name it - I've done it), JavaScript (jQuery/Backbone/some Angular), Django
(more Python than Django).

Seeking: Part Time (<25 hours a week), prepared to increase time eventually
for ongoing projects. The more of a challenge it is, the more motivated I am
to dig deeper.

Location: Germany, Working Remote only.

Contact: admin@kidsil.net

------
antouank
SEEKING WORK - London UK, Remote

I'm a JS engineer, worked mostly so far as a Front-end developer ( React/Flux,
Angular, jQuery, knockout... ), and I'm looking for a full-stack JS project to
work with.

In London or remote.

CV : [http://goo.gl/vzrgrJ](http://goo.gl/vzrgrJ)

latest project : [http://hack.ernews.info](http://hack.ernews.info)

github: [http://github.com/antouank](http://github.com/antouank)

------
gregkerzhner
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Bend, OR, USA.

Full stack web developer - [http://gregkerzhner.com](http://gregkerzhner.com)

I specialize in Angular.js (I have been lead developer on four major Angular
projects), Ruby on Rails (many projects since 2011), and
Node.js/Express.js/Mongo.

My recent work has been of mix of delivering prototypes for early stage
startups as well as working on more robust applications on distributed teams.
Please email me at

gregkerzhner (at) gmail

for more info.

------
mcginniwa
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Wellington, New Zealand

American doing the digital nomad thing in NZ. Senior level full stack
developer with a preference for Ruby/Rails/Ember, but open to and able to
learn different tools.

Have worked remotely for NYC, Cali, and Ausie startups. Occasionally do onsite
work. References available.

My first name is Walter, I've been on github since 2008 under that username.
You can also contact me via email at web {a t} mars-hq d o t com.

------
inc
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in Downtown Los Angeles)

Full-stack generalist seeking remote development work. I work fast with any
platform/stack. I communicate via email, no phone calls/skype.

Resume:
[http://lonedynamics.com/lalone.pdf](http://lonedynamics.com/lalone.pdf)
Github: [http://github.com/inc](http://github.com/inc) Email:
philip@lalone.org

------
akrakesh
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Sensible mobile and web designer who designs to meet product and user
objectives and not to fill my portfolio with pretty pictures. Experience: 4
years. Take a look at my blog and portfolio.

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in/portfolio/](http://radesign.in/portfolio/)
Blog: [http://radesign.in/blog/](http://radesign.in/blog/)

------
zirkonit
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Available for Clojure or Ruby-based software and web development. Proficient
in data science, data analysis (using R + Weka + Mathematica + Go + Ruby).

Currently changing locations in Asia; only available for remote work.

Friendly, business-minded, a lot of experience with A/B testing and ecommerce
optimization. Can be just a developer or a technical and business partner.

Write me at zirkonit [at] gmail.com and we will work something out )

------
williamwrites
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Long or Short term consultation, can travel nationwide

Author of numerous styles of communication including: technical documentation
user manual workflow analysis & improvement RFPs/RFQs/Grant requests corporate
communication news releases project kickoffs and debriefs

Capable with: Microsoft: Access, Excel, Outlook, PowerPoint, Project,
Publisher, Visio, and Word Adobe Acrobat

reply to william@thebiggsgroup.com

------
dyadic
SEEKING WORK

Remote preferable

I'm a backend JVM programmer, my language of choice is Clojure. I also have
extensive experience with Java and Scala, and some with Groovy. But please
don't contact me about Scala.

More info:
[https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=en&q=dan%20midwood](https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=en&q=dan%20midwood)

Contact: seekingfreelancer2747e8c@danmidwood.com

------
carlfairclough
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Manchester UK

I'm a Designer / front-ender (HTML, CSS, jQuery and PHP). I've worked on large
web-apps. I'm good at creating clean, usable, research-backed interfaces and
well thought-out marketing material.

Available immediately.

See my work here: [http://carlfairclough.me](http://carlfairclough.me) Contact
me at: contact@carlfairclough.me

------
FiddlerClamp
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Toronto, Canada.

TECHNICAL/MARKETING WRITER

Experience writing online help, white papers, FAQs, newsletters, blog posts,
direct mail pieces, and Web site copy.

Seasoned, efficient, drama-free, and easy to work with.

Focused on improving your bottom line. Contact: jonathanacohen [at] gmail.com

[http://www.linkedin.com/jonathanacohen2008](http://www.linkedin.com/jonathanacohen2008)

~~~
moltar
wrong link btw

------
MichaelTieso
SEEKING FREELANCER - Technical Writer - Remote

Looking for a technical writer that can write a beginners level lessons on
WordPress related topics. An example of a lesson is "How to Setup a Test
Environment". Each lesson being 1000+ words in English.

Please email me at michael[at]travelblogsuccess[dot]com with either flat rate
or per word rate along with examples of your writing. Thanks!

------
damm
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes Relocate: Oregon

Technologies: I'm a generalist operations/network engineer. I help people on a
cloud; or in their own datacenter with real networking equipment or an API.
Starting on the 6th year using Chef.

Resume/CV:
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/scottmlikens](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/scottmlikens)

Email: scott AT likens DOT us

------
phillc73
SEEKING WORK - Graz, Austria (British citizen, German language skills
mediocre). Prefer Remote Work.

Close to 20 years professional experience, mostly product management, business
analysis, project management and general startup management.

Four years at eBay 1999 - 2003 in content/product management roles.

Nine years and BBC Worldwide in product management/business analysis roles,
including senior management positions with multiple direct reports. Projects
included large scale digitisation of tape archive, storage and delivery of
digitised data. Worked with outsource providers for much of the heavy lifting,
but developed front end media asset management tool in house.

Three years running my own television post-production in London's Soho.
Employed between 10-15 staff at various times. Multiple Avid based edit
suites, audio suites, graphic design team, colour grading suite. Sold to a
competitor in March 2014.

Now trying to re-invent myself in data science. Proficient in R and developing
web applications in Shiny. Specific areas of interest in sport and betting
applications.

R package connectors to Betfair's API:
[https://github.com/phillc73/abettor](https://github.com/phillc73/abettor)

Blog posts demonstrating Shiny apps querying horse racing database (app itself
is subscriber only): [http://formbet.co.uk/can-make-profits-backing-
odds/](http://formbet.co.uk/can-make-profits-backing-odds/)
[http://starkingdom.co.uk/2014/11/05/my-life-with-
fred/](http://starkingdom.co.uk/2014/11/05/my-life-with-fred/)

Blog posts demonstrating use of R to analyse horse racing sectional times:
[http://starkingdom.co.uk/2014/07/29/more-glorious-
sectionals...](http://starkingdom.co.uk/2014/07/29/more-glorious-sectionals/)
[http://starkingdom.co.uk/2014/08/01/sectional-analysis-
energ...](http://starkingdom.co.uk/2014/08/01/sectional-analysis-energy-
distribution/)

LinkedIn:
[http://at.linkedin.com/in/phillclarke](http://at.linkedin.com/in/phillclarke)

Contact:
[http://starkingdom.co.uk/contact/](http://starkingdom.co.uk/contact/)

------
Vitaly
SEEKING WORK, Berlin, can do remote, Ruby on Rails and more.

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/vkushner](https://www.linkedin.com/in/vkushner)

I'm a developer with more then 20 years of experience.

Lately mostly web and backends.

Ruby on Rails since 2005

Backbone/Marionette on frontend, but don't mind the others too

Playing with Elixir/Erlang, Rust and Go (and willing to discount for projects
using it)

------
morenoh149
SEEKING WORK - Remote / San Francisco Bay Area

We build websites and phone apps. We also work on digital strategy, mvps,
social media, growth hacking and branding.

We're a trio of Software professionals based in Silicon Valley. We deliver
products and solutions on time and on budget. Contact us.

[http://the.r3dm.com/](http://the.r3dm.com/)

------
maxhn
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Marketing.

Generalist marketer. Growth hacker.

I can help you with marketing: copywriting, sales, email campaigns,
advertising campaigns, content strategy etc.

I'm also good at design and can help you define any workflows your business
needs:

\- from UX to copywriting to setting up email campaigns; \- from defining the
content strategy your blog needs to writing the articles myself; \- and so on.

E-mail: see profile.

------
hamidr
Location: Tehran

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes but not for now; maybe 6 months to 1 year from
starting.

Technologies: Linux, Git, C++, PHP, NodeJS, MySQL, Redis, MongoDB, and Ruby.

Résumé/CV: [http://www.linkedin.com/pub/hamidreza-
davoodi/27/88/5b5](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/hamidreza-davoodi/27/88/5b5)

Email: hamidr.dev at gmail

------
safetyscissors
SEEKING WORK - AU - SYDNEY - REMOTE

iOS Developer - Objective-C & Swift

I love everything iOS and that's what I know best. I have worked on a couple
of high profile apps and have created numerous MVPs for clients.

Résumé: Available on request

Github: [https://github.com/safetyscissors](https://github.com/safetyscissors)

Contact: jason@safetyscissors.co

------
greenleafjacob
SEEKING WORK

San Francisco or Remote.

I am a proven successful software engineer currently at one of the world's
most popular websites (Imgur) as a full-stack developer. I am looking for a
project to work on in addition.

contact: jacob@jacobgreenleaf.com
[https://jacobgreenleaf.com/](https://jacobgreenleaf.com/)

------
mkrecny
SEEKING WORK - London or Remote

JavaScript / Node

[http://cv.myles.io](http://cv.myles.io)
[https://github.com/mkrecny](https://github.com/mkrecny)
[https://twitter.com/recborg](https://twitter.com/recborg)

mkrecny [at] gmail [dot] com

------
peng
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Web interface designer from California. I work with companies around the world
on visual design, application design and usability.

Techs: HTML5 / CSS3 (Less Sass, Stylus)/ JS / Photoshop / Responsive Design

Frameworks: Rails / Bootstrap

Portfolio: [http://nylira.com](http://nylira.com)

Email: peng@nylira.com

------
Mankhool
SEEKING FREELANCER, Vancouver, BC (no remotes please) for updates/changes to
the One Degree iOS app. This is on an ongoing, as needed basis so if you have
some bandwidth from time to time, let's meet!
[http://www.onedegree.co](http://www.onedegree.co)

------
JohnnyLee
SEEKING WORK: Milwaukee, WI, Remote

I have over a decade of experience as a programmer, a BS in CS and an MS in
Plasma Physics.

Website: [https://www.crumpington.com/](https://www.crumpington.com/)

Github: [https://github.com/johnnylee](https://github.com/johnnylee)

------
ninthpath
SEEKING WORK: SF Bay Area or Remote,

I’m an IOS developer looking for full or part time work. I can also do some
Python scripting.

My App:

[http://itunes.apple.com/app/id843971211](http://itunes.apple.com/app/id843971211)

Learn Chinese - a travel phrasebook app. I did all the design, UX, and coding
myself.

------
ramkalari
SEEKING WORK - Chennai, India, Remote I'm a full stack web developer with over
14 years of experience. I've been working on Play Framework, Rails, AWS &
Ember for the past year.

Currently working on Android.

Experienced in building profitable B2B Saas apps as well as enterprise
software.

------
hosh
SEEKING WORK - Remote Ruby / Chef. HTML/CSS/JS in a pinch.

Looking for part-time contracts (availability 10 - 20 hrs/week. Contact info:
talktohosh at gmail.com

    
    
      - https://github.com/hosh
      - https://angel.co/ho-sheng-hsiao

------
davehawkins
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Digital designed based in the UK but currently collaborating with clients in
the UK & US.

I specialise in building fast, clean & beautiful web interfaces with HTML &
SASS.

Portfolio: [http://davehawkins.co](http://davehawkins.co)

------
AbyCodes
SEEKING WORK

Location: Remote. Bangalore.

Skills: Developing Web Apps.

    
    
        * Ruby on Rails
        * Javascript/jQuery/Backbone.js
    

Experience: 3+ years in Software Development. 5+ months in Freelancing.

Rates: 800 USD/Week. 320 USD/Day. 60 USD/Hour.

Contact: AbyCodes@gmail.com

------
thejspr
SEEKING WORK - Remote or on location in Denmark

I'm available Rails, Ruby, Web and Mobile Application work immediately. Take a
look at my site for more information:
[https://thejspr.com](https://thejspr.com)

Have a nice day.

------
MichaelMaddox
SEEKING WORK - Remote Only

Angular front end development. .NET backend is ideal, but I'm open to learning
something new.

Links to resume, blog, linked in, etc.:

[http://www.capprime.com/About.htm](http://www.capprime.com/About.htm)

------
benblodgett
SEEKING WORK - Remote

\- Rails/Sinatra

Working on hopsie.com a fundraising platform for non profits, looking to split
time between this and interesting freelance projects.

[https://hopsie.com/portfolio](https://hopsie.com/portfolio)

------
Jeremy1026
SEEKING WORK - Baltimore, Maryland or Remote

I am an iOS Developer with over 7 years of experience developing for the
platform. I am also comfortable with OS X and web development (PHP + JS +
CSS).

Contact: j[dot]curcio[at]me[dot]com

www.jcurcio.com

------
dev-ious
SEEKING WORK - Toronto, Canada

Services: Web development, Web server administration

Languages: PHP, Python, Javascript, HTML/CSS Databases: MySQL, MongoDB

Frameworks/CMS: jQuery, Laravel, Django, Codeigniter, WordPress, Bootstrap

email: (hello@devaid.co)

------
nick2
SEEKING WORK - London or Remote

iOS developer looking for new projects.
[http://bit.ly/1uh9Ori](http://bit.ly/1uh9Ori) Feel free to email at
nickiosdev+hn@gmail.com

------
v1ct0r
SEEKING WORK - Remote part time (based in France)

Junior system developer

\- Languages: C, C++ (modern C++), Python

\- Domain: embedded system, network protocol, Linux kernel

Résumé/CV: Contact me

LinkedIn: fr.linkedin.com/in/zhanglizhong

Email: z dot lizhong at gmail dot com

------
cshipley
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE - Freelance Android and iOS, Portland Oregon

We have experience with creating MVPs, full apps, enhancements, testing and
maintenance/bug fixing.

About us: We are a small freelance shop, with over 20 years industry
experience from design, development, architecture, QA and product support.

We have experience with:

    
    
      * App Design/User Experience
    
      * Cross platform
    
      * Java
    
      * Objective-C
    
      * C#/Xamarin
    
      * Parse.com
    
    

Portfolio:

Garage 529 Android - Anti bike theft registration app.
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.project529...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.project529.garage.production&hl=en)

Nike + Running - Nike's premier running application.
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nike.plusg...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nike.plusgps&hl=en)

Nike + Vertical -- Mobile/Google Glass prototype for hands-free help with
rock-climbing.

Economist Pocket World in Figures iOS App –
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/economist-world-in-
figures/i...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/economist-world-in-
figures/id438709514?mt=8)

Caller Dashboard – (Android Tablet, Android Phone, Ultrabook) link:
[http://www.thugdesign.com/projects](http://www.thugdesign.com/projects)

Vapp (Veteran's Application) Android –
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.omf.vapp](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.omf.vapp)

Ease into 5K Android –
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.runhelper....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.runhelper.c25k&hl=en)

Bridge to 10K Android –
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.runhelper....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.runhelper.b210k&hl=en)

Ease into 10K Android –
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.runhelper....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.runhelper.ei10k&hl=en)

Walk There iOS App – Live walking tour application. Article:
[http://blog.oregonlive.com/my-
portland/2011/09/metro_and_kai...](http://blog.oregonlive.com/my-
portland/2011/09/metro_and_kaiser_permanente_launch_free_walk_there_iphone_app.html)

email at curtis [at] saltydogtechnology dot com

------
marklit
SEEKING WORK, based in Estonia (GMT + 3) half the year and the rest in London,
Remote Projects Only.

I contracted for Google for six months in 2014. I wrote the backend and the
data tools for Google's
[http://consumerbarometer.com/en/](http://consumerbarometer.com/en/) I'm a
full stack developer with 12+ years of professional experience.

I write a tech blog which sees a few thousand readers a day:
[http://tech.marksblogg.com/](http://tech.marksblogg.com/)

I've done both back- and frontend work for BAA (projects for Heathrow,
Stansted and Gatwick Airports), Bank of America Merrill Lynch, Blackberry,
Bloomberg, British Telecom, Danone, Financial Times, Ford, Google, ITV, Krispy
Kreme, Nectar, News International (now News UK), PricewaterhouseCoopers, Pizza
Hut, Royal Bank of Scotland, Royal Mail, T-Mobile, UKTV, Vertu (Nokia
subsidiary at the time), Williams Formula 1 Team and Xerox.

I specialise in Python, Django, Go, Postgres, Hadoop, Spark, Elasticsearch,
Solr, Celery, RabbitMQ, ffmpeg, Google App Engine, Google Compute Engine,
Amazon EC2, Cloudfront, S3, Linode, Digital Ocean, Capistrano, Rubber, Fabric,
Jenkins, HTML5, CSS, JavaScript, Yeoman, Grunt, Bower, HTML5, AngularJS,
backbone.js, D3, RESTful API design. I'm a big believer in test-driven
development.

My email address is at the top of my CV:
[http://www.marksblogg.com/cv](http://www.marksblogg.com/cv)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/marklitwintschik](https://www.linkedin.com/in/marklitwintschik)

I hold both a Canadian and a British passport.

------
osenar
SEEKING WORK

Technologies: Responsive Design, HTML5, Jade, CSS3, LESS, SASS, Javascript,
jQuery, PHP, MySQL, Laravel, Sublime text, Photoshop, Illustrator, InDesign

Resume: [http://vidakovic.si/](http://vidakovic.si/)

Email: miha@vidakovic.si

Seeking any work related with my skillset, willing to learn anything new. My
portfolio is small, but I want to make it stronger and build up some great
relationships and long-term collaborations. Worked on many projects in course
of four years. Have great experience in HTML and CSS, web designing and
protoryping mobile applications. Basic knowlage of PHP, MySQL and Laravel.
Willing to work full time or project based.

My key strengths include:

\- designing branding of company from scratch

\- building web projects from top to bottom, user experience

\- wireframing

------
mc_hammer
Seeking work - Remote

Full-stack dev with 18 years experience, web and desktop development expert.
Consulting expert with wide range of skills for Backend, Frontend, Database,
Scalability and Optimization (desktop,server,or browser), AB Testing, front to
back startup know-how(ie Funnel Growth), Security and Crypto, Linux, or
crowdfunding. Looking for part time to full time work. US born but retired in
Phillipines. Can be flexible on rate if you can be flexible on remote-ness and
hours/wk (or??).

Stack:
PHP,Node,Go,C++,C#,Laravel,Zend,Javascript+jQuery,underscore,QML,GTK,XAML,win32

Can ember/angular/react also.

Mobile with phone gap or native code, can write browser plugins also. Video
editing also.

Email: jg (undrscore) work (atsign) kify (dot) com

------
sshehryar
SEEKING WORK - Islamabad, Pakistan or Remote

I'm a recent electrical engineering grad currently working as an Embedded
Linux software Engineer. I love learning in general and am quick at picking up
things and ready to work with multiple technologies.

I previously interned as a Web Applications Engineer Intern and acquired
experience in HTML,CSS,JavaScript, Ruby on Rails and some know how of node.js.

Can be contacted via email: ali.shehryar[at]live[dot]com

------
appsonify

        seeking work remotely (based in vancouver, bc)
        http://appsonify.com
        john AT appsonify.com

